# X-shaped guitars! (Star, Xiphose, Warrior, etc.)



## Lucky Seven (Dec 16, 2007)

X-shaped guitars have to be my favorite looking guitars. (explorer shapes can also be posted)

Anyway, just post pics of 'em so I can GAS. 







Killer Prime






Gus G. ftw

Anyway, it's your turn now!

This will be the most beautiful thread ever.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah I love X shaped guitars. Not only do they look totally badass but I think they are the most comfortable shape to play. Heres some that make me GAS pretty bad.


























And heres one I saved from another forum. I can't remember exactly what it is but it's awesome!


----------



## skinhead (Dec 16, 2007)

^ That last picture it's a sweet guitar.

And the black warrior with green bevels it's awesome. A guy from a grind band has it. I cannot remember the band's name.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 16, 2007)

I've always liked this guitar, pretty badass.


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 16, 2007)

i think the top rear horn needs to be angled down just a touch, but those bevels are sick


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 17, 2007)

Vic Rattlehead said:


>



Damn, that looks nice, I've always loved Kellys (then again I'm also a huge Friedman fan).


----------



## Xtremevillan (Dec 17, 2007)

I LOVE the Xiphos.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 17, 2007)

the the axe with more win than any other axe ever


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## Cancer (Dec 17, 2007)

'Nuff said.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 17, 2007)

I still can't get into that Carvin shape. It just looks awkward. If it looked more like this I would be all over it.





(excuse the shitty photoshop, it was done with paint  )


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 17, 2007)

Vic Rattlehead said:


> I still can't get into that Carvin shape. It just looks awkward. If it looked more like this I would be all over it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that actually looks pretty sick, if it just had the bottom horn and not the top one it would own shit


----------



## SeanC (Dec 17, 2007)

kinda like this?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 17, 2007)

somethin like that yeah, like Takamizawa's flying A-I and A-II

There was an A-II on ebay during the summer I was going to buy but some motherfucker hit the BIN before I could :/ damnit, missed that so much, it was a Zep, so kinda like edwards is now but during the 80s...


----------



## SeanC (Dec 17, 2007)

Can't say I'm familiar with those.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 17, 2007)

ESP | Artist Series | ©ò rF

He's got some pretty sick guitars, the pink one is orgasmic, the cutout for fret access makes those 39 fret or whatever washburns look like a strat bolt  it's nuts, I don't think I have any pics though, but basically the cutaway extends past the strap button, the strap button kinda "pokes out" of it lol.


----------



## Variant (Dec 17, 2007)

Not a fan, but I've always thought a Jackson Roswell Rhodes / Warrior hybrid would be pretty sick.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 17, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> ESP | Artist Series | ©ò rF
> 
> He's got some pretty sick guitars, the pink one is orgasmic, the cutout for fret access makes those 39 fret or whatever washburns look like a strat bolt  it's nuts, I don't think I have any pics though, but basically the cutaway extends past the strap button, the strap button kinda "pokes out" of it lol.



Not bad looking, but just not my kinda thing I guess  I wouldn't mind seeing a pic of this insane cutaway you're talking about though.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 17, 2007)

Vic Rattlehead said:


> Not bad looking, but just not my kinda thing I guess  I wouldn't mind seeing a pic of this insane cutaway you're talking about though.


it's not really as insane as I made it out to be, but it is pretty nuts.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 17, 2007)

Some from my archives...


----------



## FortePenance (Dec 17, 2007)

Hmm Zimb, when'd you own that Jackson Kelly?

I really like the Xiphos and Jackson Warriors. The ones posted at the first page were awesome.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 17, 2007)

That Mockingbird is the inspiration for a current project of mine =] 7 string, of course.

I also plan on possibly getting a Kelly body for a bass.. I used to love Kellys so bad but now Im iffy on them, they look kinda awkward... but still, I wanna have one left in my arsenal.

Cant find any good pics right now, but the best pointy -- BC rich Stealth


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 17, 2007)

And who could forget these classic shapes from Kramer? (I could )


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 17, 2007)

lol the floyd rose designed moels


----------



## Edroz (Dec 17, 2007)

can't believe the B.C. Rich Ironbird hasn't been mentioned yet, easily my favorite x type design.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 17, 2007)

The KxK BSG. I'm having a BSG 7 built right now


----------



## Edroz (Dec 17, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> The KxK BSG. I'm having a BSG 7 built right now



depending on how much i like my Sii-7 when it's finished, i've seriously considered having a BSG7 made next


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 17, 2007)

Lol, that KxK is actually what inspired me to make this thread, I just forgot to post it!


----------



## noodles (Dec 17, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> The KxK BSG. I'm having a BSG 7 built right now



You fucking cock, you beat me to it! Rob told me he had to finish the current one before I was allowed to order another.  

Here is the one KxK built for Dallas from Nile:


----------



## SeanC (Dec 17, 2007)

If I ever get a KxK I'm defintely getting one of those BSG's. Such a sick shape.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 17, 2007)

Epiphone is moving in the right direction!


----------



## SeanC (Dec 17, 2007)

Something just looks incredibly funky to me on those. I think its something to do with how narrow the body gets by the bridge.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 17, 2007)

noodles said:


> You fucking cock, you beat me to it! Rob told me he had to finish the current one before I was allowed to order another.



So I have the first BSG7? I fucking rule  I'm anxious for my Sii-7 too. Gonna hit the bank hard when they're finished but I'm sure it will be worth it. Next investment: a good amp  I'm scouring the net looking for deals on a deal on a framus dragon or cobra.


----------



## thedownside (Dec 18, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> So I have the first BSG7? I fucking rule  I'm anxious for my Sii-7 too. Gonna hit the bank hard when they're finished but I'm sure it will be worth it. Next investment: a good amp  I'm scouring the net looking for deals on a deal on a framus dragon or cobra.



i think i may have to come visit JJ.... when he's not home of course


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 18, 2007)

thedownside said:


> i think i may have to come visit JJ.... when he's not home of course



We'll have to have a New Brunswick 7 string get together.. Hopefully by then my CW Mockingbird will be completed.. should be badass 

Im actually back in Moncton today.. just got home last night lol but no guitars with me other than my dads epiphone crap =[


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 18, 2007)

thedownside said:


> i think i may have to come visit JJ.... when he's not home of course



I don't have them yet, so all you'll get of any real monetary value (for guitar stuff anyways) is my RG7CT  Just wait until I finally get myself an amp and both my KxK's, then it might be worth it. Just remember, you have to get past my guard dog.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## Psychoface (Dec 18, 2007)

I personally love the ESP Ltd EX models... only wish they had floyd rose (excluding the atreyu model) they should make one damnit!


----------



## noodles (Dec 18, 2007)

What, no pointy star pics, Matt?


----------



## Matt Crooks (Dec 18, 2007)

noodles said:


> What, no pointy star pics, Matt?



I don't have any! I deleted a bunch of stuff from my server...

Plus, who would want to look at that thing anyway?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 18, 2007)

Psychoface said:


> I personally love the ESP Ltd EX models... only wish they had floyd rose (excluding the atreyu model) they should make one damnit!


EX-350 has one







Metal TR.NET - Yerli Gruplarina Sahip CIK ! Forums-viewtopic-SatÃ½lÃ½k Ltd by Esp Explorer Gitar- 500$


----------



## Doomcreeper (Dec 18, 2007)

my favorite is the red chameleon xiphos, if it only mine were a 7.


----------



## Cancer (Dec 19, 2007)

Vic Rattlehead said:


> I still can't get into that Carvin shape. It just looks awkward. If it looked more like this I would be all over it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That ...actually does look pretty cool. Quick someone call Rob from KXK.....


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Dec 29, 2007)

death kelly is amony my fav!

i love the death kelly, xiphos and stealth!


----------



## skinhead (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm almost done with my 7 string Death Kelly.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Dec 29, 2007)

Vic Rattlehead said:


>



Fuck...That has to be one of the best looking explorers I've ever seen.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 29, 2007)

Trying to find myself a builder to make me a Kelly bass.. Or I might go with a Warmoth neck, and shape the body myself, but afraid of messing up lol..

But think about it.. Kelly Bass with maple fretboard *drool*


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 29, 2007)

nick, i have to agree with you. the kelly is most definately my favourite jackson shape


----------



## FortePenance (Dec 30, 2007)

skinhead said:


> I'm almost done with my 7 string Death Kelly.



I would love one of those.


----------



## Nouman6 (Jan 2, 2008)

my stealth should be done in two months, will be sure to post pics!


----------



## Leon (Jan 2, 2008)

> *


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sorry, I'm going to have to respectfully disagree Leon


----------



## Leon (Jan 2, 2008)

well, if it helps, it now has black pickup mounting rings . if not...

!


----------



## drawnQ (Jan 3, 2008)

Shawn said:


> I've always liked this guitar, pretty badass.



shawn whitaker of insidious decrepancy/viral load/ abhorrent fame

TEXAS DEATH METAL all the way


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 4, 2008)

Leon said:


> > *



rofl those rock. i almost picked one up with a fitted case for like 300 a couple of months ago, but didnt have the cash. I've always wondered how they play though


----------



## Leon (Jan 4, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> rofl those rock. i almost picked one up with a fitted case for like 300 a couple of months ago, but didnt have the cash. I've always wondered how they play though



it's comfortable standing AND sitting. the neck is very Fendery, though. i got mine from Donnie for $150 with the original case . but, then dropped about $120 in new pickups for it (TZ/AN) and electronics, so i probably spent about the same on it 

oh, and it's got an OFR, instead of the ProRocker 

[action=Leon]'s his XV500.[/action]


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 1, 2008)

this thread needs a bump. no pics right now to add but maybe later


----------



## FYP666 (Aug 1, 2008)

I want a BC Stealth or a ESP EX! Now, AZAP!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 1, 2008)

Since this thread's been bumped, and this is mine now:


----------



## DaemonSvek (Aug 3, 2008)

BEST THREAD EVER


----------



## Elysian (Aug 3, 2008)

i haven't built this one yet, but heres a quick concept doodle i came up with the other day after talking with nickcormier, and looking at pics of the death angel and stealth...


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 4, 2008)

I NEED A STAR!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 4, 2008)

Hmm.. sorry if this is already posted, its the best pic of a Stealth I ever found.. so sexy.


----------



## COBHC (Aug 4, 2008)

NickCormier said:


> Hmm.. sorry if this is already posted, its the best pic of a Stealth I ever found.. so sexy.


 

change that headstock to match the body a little better and that would be boss


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 4, 2008)

Not with that headstock


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Aug 7, 2008)

moderne anybody?

/sarcasm


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 9, 2008)

skinhead said:


> ^ That last picture it's a sweet guitar.
> 
> And the black warrior with green bevels it's awesome. A guy from a grind band has it. I cannot remember the band's name.



Is It by chance 'Defeated Sanity' ?


----------



## JesseTheMachine (Aug 10, 2008)

+1 for the Ironbird, definitely gotta get me one of these.

Edit: click pic


----------



## Biff Mayhem (Dec 16, 2008)

Is anyone able to tell me the make and model of these guitars:


----------



## sami (Dec 16, 2008)

Efilnikufesin said:


> moderne anybody?
> 
> /sarcasm





Looks like the body designers were on shrooms once again when they shaped this one. *cough*ReverseFlyingV*cough*


----------



## Stitch (Dec 16, 2008)

sami said:


> Looks like the body designers were on shrooms once again when they shaped this one. *cough*ReverseFlyingV*cough*



That was part of the same run that gave you the Explorer, Firebird and Flying V, son,s o show some respect!

There's only supposed to be like four original 60's Moderne's left in the world, but a couple can't be found.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 16, 2008)

also shows that the rhoads is totally not original


----------

